
Ruby gem output has declined significantly in recent months - cutler
According to modulecounts.com Ruby gem output has declined significantly in the last 3 months. For the last 3 years output remained constant at 40 to 50 gems per day but in June it dropped to 33 and the trend seems to have continued with recent output at 27 which is half of its peak of 53 in 2013.
======
romanovcode
I am not sure what do you expect? Ruby is clearly not popular anymore. It's
all about javascript nowadays.

~~~
cutler
Well, I think it's still worth pointing-out the evidence as some dismiss any
mention of Ruby's decline. The puzzling factor is how Python seems to be on an
upward trajectory given that the 2 languages are pretty similar. Maybe Ruby
bet too heavily on Rails in the end.

~~~
claudiug
ruby now is just about web.

python is used in more categories than just web (science, ML, AI, web, glue
language, etc.)

------
lsiebert
Significantly in the statistical sense?

~~~
cutler
That's a decline of 1/3 in the last 3 months so I'd say significant in any
sense of the word.

